# One example of NewClassD monoblocks



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

Thought that I could share few pics of my monoblock project from last fall.

Modules are from http://www.newclassd.com/index.php?page=2&hv=1
including:
- NewClassD NCDX Discrete 480 W in 4 Ohms Discrete Class D Module
- Soft Start Circuit + DC / RFI Filter and power control Combo
- Power Supply Board 10.000/63 4 layer with Ultra Fast Recovery Diodes 4 wire
- Toroids 2 x 42 VAC 1000VA

Enclosures+feet from ebay. Connectors and inner cabling from ebay and from my own collection. Painting also my own work.








First test setup:

















After testing disassmbled and painted the enclosures for my liking.








































































Overall costs around $2000 without painting for pair. I am very pleased with the sound, bass is controlled and no interference at all. Toroids make some noise in the enclosure, but when listening music, it's not audible at all.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I must say you have done quite a nice job on those. You must be pleased with the results. :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome build!!! :T :T


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

They look great!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

WOW !! Ive been drooling over the NewClassD website for over a year :bigsmile: AMAZING work on the chassis !! Jealous as an audiophile can be Sir :drool:


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

That is really cool!! Great job!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Can you give any details on the paint job ?


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

First of all, thank you for your compliments  I have to say, that I'm still very satisfied with those two. Of course, I don't know any better ones, commercial or diy, so no need for upgrading. And if I'm smart, I don't even think about any testing with other "better" amps 



RTS100x5 said:


> Can you give any details on the paint job ?


Paint job is quite simple in the end. First I laid black acrylic paint (2 component car paint, what do you call it..). I let it dry over night and next day I took red metallic base coat, laid wet coat of it over one panel and after that I "broke" the paint with cling film. Rubbed it around and tapped with it, so I got that structure to look like, well, maybe marble (not quite), but some little more "expensive" look than anodized aluminium.

Finally lots of clear coat. I was planning to polish it at the end to get rid of the imperfections, but I got lazy and forgot it.

Corner parts are painted with that same black acrylic paint and front and rear panels are painted with that same metallic red.

Now I have also painted the DIY preamp and Audiolab 8200CD -player with the same theme. Fronts are red and sides/tops are painted with that "special" recipe.

OT: Audiolab:










Relaixed preamp:


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Got a link for those enclosures?


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

Harold Dale said:


> Got a link for those enclosures?


There you go:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DYT-1-Full-...mplifier_Parts_Components&hash=item5d4112e3c0


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

one like this I think...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DYT-1-Full-Aluminum-Enclosure-preamp-case-Power-amp-box-PSU-chassis-/111110660887?pt=US_Amplifier_Parts_Components&hash=item19deb62317


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Sweet, those are awesome little enclosures! Price seems right as well.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ya made in China... 2 months for delivery .......


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

Same seller had/has also those aluminium feet, which I have with those enclosures. Looks better than the rubber ones which comes with the enclosure and are easy to install with two sided acrylic tape. Or with screws if preferred.


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

RTS100x5 said:


> Ya made in China... 2 months for delivery .......


For China quality, these have been excellent enclosures. I ordered one pair to my friend and installed his Hypex modules in them.

For delivery time, first pair for myself I ordered August 14th 2013 and August 31st I had first amp put together for test drive. So delivery time was actually about two weeks. Of course delivery time depends where you are ordering them to be shipped.


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm guessing they come flat packed and not assembled? Generally when I order things from China it's maybe 2-3 weeks tops.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Did you ever post a review of the Dexa Class D amps ?? Im dying to build some ... but they are quite expensive...


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

Harold Dale said:


> I'm guessing they come flat packed and not assembled? Generally when I order things from China it's maybe 2-3 weeks tops.


Yes, flat packed. And very well packed too. You don't have to worry about any scratches or dents.


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

RTS100x5 said:


> Did you ever post a review of the Dexa Class D amps ?? Im dying to build some ... but they are quite expensive...


If you meant me, no, I haven't wrote a review. I don't have so much experience with hifi equipment so that review wouldn't be any good.


----------



## nico boom (Dec 7, 2014)

Love the paintjob!
I found myself more than once wanting to build something like this as well, but always doubted my technical skills as well as my patience to actually finish such a project.
You seem to have the skills for both...:clap:


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

On a scale from 1-10, 1 not knowing the difference between a phillips and flat head screwdriver, and 10 being an electrical engineer, how much skill level would you guess that a project like this requires?


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

Axiomite said:


> On a scale from 1-10, 1 not knowing the difference between a phillips and flat head screwdriver, and 10 being an electrical engineer, how much skill level would you guess that a project like this requires?


1. Enclosure. You have to be able to make required holes to the enclosure you have chosen. Holes for input connectors and speaker terminals, mounting holes for pcb's and so on. So some tools required. Drill at least. And some drill bits.

2. Connecting the modules. Let's look at the picture attached. At the bottom you see power switch, which is connected to soft start module (optional) with 4 wires. Two for the switch and 2 for the led at the switch. If you don't need/want the soft start module, you can connect the toroid directly to mains connector or via mains switch if needed. 

Toroid's secondary wires go to power supply board (the green connector at left near the big capacitor). From power supply you run four wires to the amplifier module. You can feed two amplifiers with one power supply board, there is other connector on the opposite side of pcb, behind the wires and other capacitor.

To the amplifier module you connect your input(s). I have RCA and XLR connectors, because I need two inputs. No selection switch needed if you remember that you can't use both inputs simultaneously. And of course you connect the speaker terminals too to the amplifier module.

That picture is obviously of monoblock. If I wanted to make this to stereoamplifier, I'd just add another amplifier module somewhere, connect it to power supply board and add other set of speaker terminals and inputs.










Below is link to the cookbooks, my modules are NCDX, so if you want, you can view the cookbook and compare it to my build.

http://www.newclassd.com/index.php?page=15&hv=1

Scale from 1 to 10, I'd say 3 to 5, depending mostly of the mechanical skills of the builder. Electrical issues are handled in the cookbook quite thoroughly. And in my case, Lars Clausen from NewClassD has answered to my (stupid) questions with remarkable patience (and speed). Of course you have to take time difference in count.

In short, you have to be able to make the mechanical work for the enclosure, solder eight wires at minimum (two RCA inputs and two speaker terminals) and maybe solder the mains leads to mains connector, as I did. Of course you can use some detachable connectors there too.

Hopefully this helps a little bit.

Off topic:

I just finished few days ago NewClassD's Triode preamp. Little tweaking still to do, but even now I'm really satisfied with the outcome.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Beautiful job!!


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Beautiful job!!


Thank you!

There they are, the "trio", as I have planned from the beginning. Just couldn't fit the previous preamp to the DYT-1 enclosure unfortunately. But better late than never  Sorry for the poor quality of the pic.


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome DIY amp,s!!
I also like your speaker stand,s,very cool


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

^Thank you! I have also installed some blue leds in those speaker stands. Or at first those were just decorative pieces, but now they are utilized to something useful purpose


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Great idea using the piston ring slots for LEDs... What did the pistons come out of... A Diesel engine?


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

They are Cummins pistons. Those are unused, just had been so long in the storage, so my friend gave me those for free. There was total of six pistons, probably from some in-line six cylinder engine. Don't know the cubic inches, but obviously not very small


----------



## brianb (Mar 21, 2012)

The enclosures look amazing!


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Very nice indeed


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for compliments. Today I painted the enclosure for my newest diy tube amp kit. I hope that the orange matches the glow from the tubes 



















Info about the kit can be found here: http://en.uraltone.com/kits/hi-fi-kits/uraltone-stereo-hifi-pp-el34-v1-0-tube-amp-kit.html

Went little bit off topic, but I'll make new topic after finished building. Some day next week probably.


----------



## tnargs (Sep 7, 2006)

Interesting thread, thanks!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

hllbll said:


> First of all, thank you for your compliments  I have to say, that I'm still very satisfied with those two. Of course, I don't know any better ones, commercial or diy, so no need for upgrading. And if I'm smart, I don't even think about any testing with other "better" amps  Paint job is quite simple in the end. First I laid black acrylic paint (2 component car paint, what do you call it..). I let it dry over night and next day I took red metallic base coat, laid wet coat of it over one panel and after that I "broke" the paint with cling film. Rubbed it around and tapped with it, so I got that structure to look like, well, maybe marble (not quite), but some little more "expensive" look than anodized aluminium. Finally lots of clear coat. I was planning to polish it at the end to get rid of the imperfections, but I got lazy and forgot it. Corner parts are painted with that same black acrylic paint and front and rear panels are painted with that same metallic red. Now I have also painted the DIY preamp and Audiolab 8200CD -player with the same theme. Fronts are red and sides/tops are painted with that "special" recipe. OT: Audiolab: Relaixed preamp:


You're too modest, and simply must have some kind of painter's training/experience? They look gorgeous!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## tnargs (Sep 7, 2006)

Great thread


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

very nice job!!! those amps looks really great!


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

Lumen said:


> You're too modest, and simply must have some kind of painter's training/experience? They look gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


Thanks (for everyone else, too). I don't have any official training for painting, learned myself and asked for advice when needed. And nowadays we have this thing called youtube. Lots of tricks and tips there for painters.

I'll continue with little bit offtopic, I built "dual mono" amp last week from the Hypex modules I had laying around over six months. Hopefully tomorrow the new owner will get his hands on that.

Very simple, UcD700HG with HxR and SMPS1200. Mains switch at the backplate.


----------

